# "A Westpac offer for Uber Driver Partners"



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Got this on my Ubering App today. Basically if you pay $2000 of your Uber earrings into a Westpac Choice account before the end of July, the account will be credited a further $100.00.

In theory, something for nothing!

By chance I had to pop into my local Westpac today to bank a cheque, so I asked them about it. I got blank faces. Eventually one of the ladies called higher up the chain. She put the call on speaker phone. I distinctly heard the lady at the other end say "I think it must be a scam...."

I'm guessing that its not... but that nobody at the customer coalface had been told about it yet. It can only have been on the App for about an hour before I went into the branch. Or maybe it is a scam?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Unless the Westpac website has been hacked, it's legit:



http://info.westpac.com.au/uberdriver/ said:


> Receive a $100 deposit when $2,000 or more of Uber earnings are deposited into your Westpac Choice account by 31 July 2017*.
> 
> Available for new and existing Westpac Choice customers.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

It's a very generous offer.

Perhaps the $100 would be assessable income for income tax purposes.


----------



## Gig (May 5, 2017)

This sounds like a generous limited time offer that Westpac is offering in conjunction with Uber. I will surely be taking advantage of this by opening an account first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Gig said:


> This sounds like a generous limited time offer that Westpac is offering in conjunction with Uber. I will surely be taking advantage of this by opening an account first thing tomorrow.


No you won't. You have to be an australian resident with a TFN. And its also only for driver partners, not uber trolls.


----------

